# long branch



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

first time fishimg in nj.First stripper was a keeper!!
nice place to fish and relax!!will return as often as i can!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

some "strippers" can be black and decker peckers wreckers


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

What was ya using for bait? ones, fives, or tens????????


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Good job, my first Surf Striper was long Branch too.....fishing the old pier pylons!!!! Good job


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

Its not just the bait you use for strippers, I've found your "beach buggy" goes a long way towards reeling them in too.....


----------

